

Just 10 more years  - _yields
http://www.zachgalifianakis.com/

======
robertwpearce00
Interesting meta content:

"The official site of Zach Galifianakis. Zach is so happy that you found his
site. Though he doesn't have the ablility to feel any shred of emotion for
another human being he is content that his money was well spent in a website.
Do not attempt to make contact, physical or otherwise, with Zach Galifianakis
or any of his associates. Failure to follow such requests could result in
loneliness and an overall realization that you and someone of his magnitude
can never be friends. Zach Galifianakis does accept money. No sexual favors
will be handed out for such monkeys received. Zach Galifianakis does not like
children unless under the influence of something strong at a high dose. Zach
Galifiankis spells his name as such to confuse the living fuck out of you, all
your friends, your friends friends and the Pope. Do not question Zach
Galifianakis."

~~~
_yields
hahaha never saw that!

